# Items for barter?



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you prep with bartering in mind? I grab cheap drinking alcohol, hard candy, etc, when I am out shopping. I also raise rabbits.

what do you have for bartering?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

tobacco, booze and I can hand make stuff, smithy some knives for instance.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of things are good for barter here are a few thoughts

1. pool shock, basically dried bleach which will purify water

2. Mouse traps

3. Bic Lighters, don't underestimate the need for fire

4. Salt

5. Sugar

6. Lye, for making soap

7. Aspirin, Ibuphorpen, Bag Balm, Fish Antibiotics

8. Oils of any kind, yeast, candy

9 ammo

I have a lot longer list but this is the basics


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I kind of figure if I'm stocking it, others will want it too. Hard candy is something I over-looked though. I'll have to add that to my list. 
Also, I'll be looking in to pool shock. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Dry beans, white rice, & ramen noodles.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/6482-hot-bartering-items.html


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Honey (can store just about forever), bic lighters and other fire starting materials, alcohol (both isotropic and drinking), rice, and I go to yard/garage sales and buy fixed blade and pocket knives for a buck or two. It's surprising how cheaply some very good knives sell for. I also buy hand tools at auctions, yard/garage sales and there is an Amish Community not to far from here where you can buy allot of hand tools.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Been thinking about buying a hundred inexpensive folding knives to tuck away for barter.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Any thing I save and prep with is a daily essential and will be considered as such by every one. That is why I also consider the means necessary to keep it.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Salt. I have lots of it, and several different kinds.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We try to focus on our needs and not concern our self with barter.
No plans on meeting up at the post SHTF flea market. In the end all of the things we need and have will be barter items should it ever come to that.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I prep with a little charity/barter in mind.
I do have a question tho-- If you have prepped for most any situation, what would you barter for?
What does someone else have that you need?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought this for most of the time. In doing inventories I also feel like I have the basis covered in most every case as best I can. Still things come to mind once in a while that were forgotten or not well thought of and having affordable things in hand to barter with help give me the peace of mind I have something to exchange later one when there is something needed I don't have (damn long sentence).

There are many good items in this thread. Some I have (knives for example), buckets, and some bulk foods that I probably will never get around to eating (all of). Still my #1 is likely to be bio diesel as with a few essentials (that we keep stocked well) we can make plenty of because the stock is renewable. (wheat grass)

Depending on where you live trees are something to strongly consider. I fruit / nutt tree can produce a lot of "crop" and fresh food could be worth its weight in gold - not too mention seedlings for new trees.



Smitty901 said:


> We try to focus on our needs and not concern our self with barter.
> No plans on meeting up at the post SHTF flea market. In the end all of the things we need and have will be barter items should it ever come to that.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

How about labor ? 
Medical services?
To be able to move / distribute that which you produce?
To take advantage of the opportunity to accumulate wealth? (yeah I'm still a greedy capitalist - always will be)
To help a community organize, OMG did I say that?



tango said:


> I prep with a little charity/barter in mind.
> I do have a question tho-- If you have prepped for most any situation, what would you barter for?
> What does someone else have that you need?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Charity is given freely In our case out of obedience to God. What is given freely is not barter.
We will do as God has commanded to the best mortals can.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I figure down the road there may be something useful that someone else has. So I keep bartering as an option.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

tango said:


> I prep with a little charity/barter in mind.
> I do have a question tho-- If you have prepped for most any situation, what would you barter for?
> What does someone else have that you need?


You can never prep for every scenario.


----------

